# [Update] Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...



## sandman85 (24. Juli 2011)

[UPDATE]:
OBR hat nun "etwas" veröffentlicht [3]. Dieses Etwas stellt eine Grafik dar, auf der sich eine sehr vage gehaltene Einordnung des FX-8150 (der im Übrigen wohl keine retail Version ist) gegenüber anderen CPUs (u.a. PII X6 1100T, i5-2500K etc.) findet. Die Einordnung ergibt sich durch Ergebnisse aus einer Vielzahl an Benchmarks (siehe Grafik). Dabei werden allerdings weder Einzelergebnisse, noch Gewichtung der Ergebnisse, noch die genaue Punktzahl des Endergebnisses verraten.
Alles in allem wohl eine völlig unbrauchbare Information und des Weiteren dürfte sich die Frage nach der Glaubwürdigkeit von OBR wohl langsam klären...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Original News]:
Am 19.07.2011 hatte OBRovsky in seinem Blog angekündigt [1], an diesem Wochenende ein komplettes Review eines AMD Bulldozer mit über 20 Benchmarks zu veröffentlichen. In einem Blogeintrag vom 21.07.2011 [2] hatte er dies noch einmal bestätigt und Spekulationen geschürt, dass es sich um einen retail FX-8150 handeln könnte.

Heute, am 24.07.2011 gibt er nun bekannt [3], dass er von seitens AMD kontaktiert wurde, welche ihn baten, die Benchmarks nicht vor Ablauf des NDA zu veröffentlichen. Laut seiner Aussage denkt er nun darüber nach, was er tun soll, da er zum einen die Leute bei AMD, welche ihn kontaktiert haben, respektiert und zum anderen seine Leser nicht enttäuschen möchte. Er möchte, so OBR, allerdings noch heute zumindest etwas Interessantes veröffentlichen. Man darf also wohl gespannt sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quellen:
[1] OBRovsky Blog: This weekend will be Bulldo-Magical ...
[2] OBRovsky Blog: "August" ES AMD FX Samples in the wild ...
[3] OBRovsky Blog: Be patient ...

Viele Grüße,
Sandman


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*

Danke für den Topic, ich wollte nach dem Formel 1 Rechnen so ziemlich den gleichen auf machen. 

Können wir den Topic nicht als Sammelthread aufmachen und ein sticky verpassen????

Dann können wir uns schön viele klicks auf seinen .... Blog sparen. Ich fände jeden klick weniger für ihn sehr gut


----------



## Rizoma (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*


Der führt die Leute doch schon wieder an der Nase herum!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*

Wen interessiert es denn, was der macht oder nicht macht?


----------



## X Broster (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*

Dich offensichtlich, sonst hättste nicht geklickt.


----------



## dr_breen (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Danke für den Topic, ich wollte nach dem Formel 1 Rechnen so ziemlich den gleichen auf machen.



Kurvendiskussion oder Stochastik? 



> Können wir den Topic nicht als Sammelthread aufmachen und ein sticky verpassen????


Fände ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## sandman85 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Können wir den Topic nicht als Sammelthread aufmachen und ein sticky verpassen????
> 
> Dann können wir uns schön viele klicks auf seinen .... Blog sparen. Ich fände jeden klick weniger für ihn sehr gut


 
Also, entweder liegts da dran, dass mein Hirn im Wochenend-Modus ist, oder ich bin einfach zu doof: Ich kapier nicht, was du genau meinst und machen willst... 



Rizoma schrieb:


> Der führt die Leute doch schon wieder an der Nase herum!


 
Da bin ich auf jeden Fall gespannt... Ich hatte mir zuerst gedacht, dass er mit seinem ganzen Gerede nur Aufmerksamkeit (und dadurch Klicks auf seinen Blog) haben möchte, aber da stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem Sinn, denn auf seinem Blog ist ja keine Werbung, oder so, mit der er Geld verdienen könnte. 
Und zugegebener Maßen hatte ich schon gedacht, dass er nach der Geschichte mir Donanim Haber wirklich echte Benchmarks veröffentlicht, da er sich ja sonst noch mehr als eh schon lächerlich macht...

Grüße
Sandman


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*

kann dem doch egal sein was AMD denkt, hopp poste das zeug!


----------



## jaramund (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Kurvendiskussion oder Stochastik?


 
Kurvenintegrale.....

@ Topic: naja wär es etwas geworden wären es sicherlich die ersten halbwegs brauchbaren Benches gewesen mit aktuellem Stepping


----------



## darkycold (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*

Oder doch wieder ein Fake?
Ich bin ja eigentlich ein AMD Freund, aber es sieht jetzt langsam danach aus, als dass man nun versucht über Umwegen im Gespräch zu bleiben.
Da wird wohl einiges nicht ganz so laufen, wie man es sich vorgestellt hat.


----------



## Ahab (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*

Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen.  Ich hasse diesen Spekulationsmarathon jedes mal vor irgendeinem Hype-Launch...


----------



## Infernalracing (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*

So ein Mist, hab mich schon so auf die Märchenstunde gefreut!-)


----------



## Fuzi0n (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*

Habt ihr denn was anderes erwartet? Ist doch OBR, er will uns nur an der Nase herumführen!  Sehts endlich ein, *der Junge hat kein Sample*. Benches wird er vorm Release nie im Leben veröffentlichen können.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*

Hab grad meinen Beitrag nochmals gelesen, jetzt versteh ich was ihr meint 

Rechnen<->Rennen 

Aber lern grad wirklich  Hab jetzt dann meine Accelerated Computing Prüfung über GPUs, FPGAs etc. ist ganz lustig  Zu rechnen gibts aber nix 

BTT:
Ich glaub von OBR kommt gar nichts mehr dieses WE. Er ist einfach ein riesen großer Troll...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*



X Broster schrieb:


> Dich offensichtlich, sonst hättste nicht geklickt.


 
Wo geklickt?


----------



## darkycold (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*

OBRovsky Blog: Tell the world!  

ob das wohl stimmen mag?


----------



## Dukex2 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*

@darkycold 
Danke für den Link, egal obs stimmt oder nicht


----------



## sandman85 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*



darkycold schrieb:


> OBRovsky Blog: Tell the world!
> 
> ob das wohl stimmen mag?


 
Öha, da war ich mim Update wohl etwas zu langsam *g*


----------



## _Fusion_ (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*

Hmm... der Bulldozer Launch wurde inzwischen schon 2x (?) verschoben. Warum macht AMD im August nicht einfach einen Paper-Launch? Wenn das Teil wirklich so gut ist, würde das AMD Punkte bringen, vor allem jetzt, wo der 
''Drang nach Fakten'' ohnehin schon so groß ist.

Naja, zumindest einige richtige AM3+ Boards mit 900er Chipsatz sind schon verfügbar


----------



## darkycold (24. Juli 2011)

kommt mir das nur so vor, oder ist der doch noch nicht so schnell, wie man sichs gedacht hat?
Ich dachte zumindest, dass er den i5 2500K schlagen, und /oder mit dem i7 2600k gleichziehen sollte.


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*

Wenn die Werte auch nur annäherend stimmen, dann muss nur noch der Preis stimmen und mein Q9550 kann sich langsam auf die Rente vorbereiten. Nach 4 Jahren Intel wird es Zeit mal wieder ins AMD Lager zu wechseln.

AMDs Bitte die NDA einzuhalten, kann zwiespältig betrachtet werden. Entweder haben sie Angst, dass sie baden gehen, wenn Bulldozer nicht die Leistung hat, die man versprochen hat oder man wartet mit dem Hammer wirklich bis zum Schluss.

Abwarten und Tee, äh Kaffee trinken.  Ich alter Junkie. 

Edit: 
@sandman85 
die Grafik ist vermutlich der beste Kompromiss aus Respekt vor AMD und dem Willen den Lesern etwas zu bieten. Mehr schlecht als recht, aber immerhin, er bietet was, wir diskutieren darüber und damit hat er sein Ziel erreicht.


----------



## sandman85 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wohl doch keine Bulldozer Benchmarks an diesem Wochenende...*



Iifrit Tambuur-san schrieb:


> AMDs Bitte die NDA einzuhalten, kann zwiespältig betrachtet werden. Entweder haben sie Angst, dass sie baden gehen, wenn Bulldozer nicht die Leistung hat, die man versprochen hat oder man wartet mit dem Hammer wirklich bis zum Schluss.
> 
> Abwarten und Tee, äh Kaffee trinken.  Ich alter Junkie.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm... Zum einen frag ich mich halt, ob ich die Geschichte mit AMD und NDA glauben soll... 
Nun und zum anderen, find ich diese Grafik mit Hinblick auf sein vorheriges Getue und mit dem Vermerk, dass es kein Retail-Sample ist, in der Tat einfach nutzlos...

Aber nun gut, vielleicht sollte man persönliche Meinungen und "Gefühlsregungen" nicht in eine News einfließen lassen 

Ich hatte mich halt irgendwie auf die Benchmarks gefreut, da ich mittlerweile auf der Suche nach einer bezahlbaren CPU mit bezahlbarem Unterbau bin (welche Kriterien SNB-E wohl nicht erfüllen wird ), welche in bestimmten Anwendungen meine bisherige CPU wegbügelt... Und irgendwie hoff ich da auf den BD...

Grüße
Sandman


----------



## MG42 (24. Juli 2011)

so der Brüller laut der Grafik wird BD nicht. Vermutlicherweise liegt der auf ca. 84% Durchschnitt aus zusammengewürfelten Werten (aber immerhin), wobei es noch mehr Takt als beim PII X6 sind. Ernüchternd.  Wobei das mal nichtssagend ist. Aber da hätte ich aber mehr erwartet. Warum hat OBR nicht wenigstens noch den PII da mit selbem Takt entreten lassen?


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (24. Juli 2011)

Das ergibt gar keinen Sinn? Warum sollte eine Cpu mit 2 Kernen mehr , 32nm Bauweise und einem höheren Grundtakt nur ca 10-20 % schneller sein (Dann wär der BD ja ein totaler Rohrkrepierer)


----------



## PsychoQeeny (24. Juli 2011)

Ihr müßt auf die Details achten  ... schaut euch mal den Marginalen unterschied zwischen  dem x4 3,7ghz und dem x6 1100T an ... 2 Kerne mehr , aber nur wenig Steigerung , dann aber zum Bulldozer eine grosse Steigerung gegenüber dem  x6 1100T.
Dazu kommt , keiner weiß wie gewichtig die einzelnen benches in die Wertung reingeflossen sind ... laut den gelisteten Benches wo die meißten Multy CPU benches sind , der BD hinter einen i5 liegt ... kann ich nur sagen , ORB is ein Bob


----------



## darkycold (24. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ihr müßt auf die Details achten  ... schaut euch mal den Marginalen unterschied zwischen  dem x4 3,7ghz und dem x6 1100T an ... 2 Kerne mehr , aber nur wenig Steigerung , dann aber zum Bulldozer eine grosse Steigerung gegenüber dem  x6 1100T


 

Aber auch mit mehr Takt..
X4 3,7 Ghz
X6 3,3 Ghz
BD 3,6 Ghz

Ich glaub da noch nicht so dran..


----------



## Fuzi0n (24. Juli 2011)

Der Bulldozer hat in diesem "Test" etwa 9% mehr Takt als der Phenom II X6 und steht hier bei ungefähr 84 Punkten. Wenn man alles ausrechnet dann ist der Bulldozer nur etwa 5% schneller als ein Phenom II X6 bei gleichem Takt!! Mann, ich glaube ich sollte auch mal anfangen Benches zu faken. Obwohl... nee, ich brauche die Aufmerksamkeit doch überhaupt nicht. 

Und die Ausrede wegen NDA... Wenn er schon sowas postet dann verstößt das eben auch gegen den NDA, aber mächtig. Mann, kann der Junge ******* labern. Die Kellerluft bekommt ihm wohl nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juli 2011)

Overall...schon relativ interessant. Jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach.
Immerhin besser als der x6.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic, du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft nur ein Wort, dass er schreibt nach dem was er mit Donanimhaber abgezogen hat oder?


----------



## boxleitnerb (24. Juli 2011)

Wäre auch schlimm, wenn es nicht so wäre. Wäre bei AMD zwar nicht das erste Mal, dass eine neue CPU langsamer ist als der Vorgänger, aber hoffen wir es mal nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juli 2011)

Ich warte generell auf Tests nach dem Releasedate.
Oder seh ich so aus als würde ich irgendjemanden vorher Bulli empfehlen?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juli 2011)

Diese Grafik ist doch nichts wert! Wir wissen nicht wie die Benchmarks gewichtet sind.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich warte generell auf Tests nach dem Releasedate.
> Oder seh ich so aus als würde ich irgendjemanden vorher Bulli empfehlen?


 
Also wenn ich folgendes so lese:


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Overall...schon relativ interessant. Jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach.
> Immerhin besser als der x6.


 Dann scheinst du dem Ergebnis glauben zu schenken, oder warum sagst du, dass das ganze interessant ist, und er immerhin besser als ein X6 ist? Das Ding ist eh zu 99,999% Wahrscheinlichkeit gefaked. Warum also überhaupt so ne Aussage, wenn du es doch eh nicht für real hälst


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juli 2011)

Und wenns nicht gefaked ist, ist es immerhin interessant.
Ob es nun stimmt oder nicht interessiert mich doch eh bis Release nicht.
Trotzdem darf doch spekulieren erlaubt sein - es wäre z.b. interessant wenn es wirklich so wäre.
Und wenns nicht stimmt hab ichs zu Release eh schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## Cyris (24. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht ist der Release doch nicht mehr all zu lange hin. Das behauptet jedenfalls ein Taiwanesischer Motherboard Hersteller, genauere release Informationen zu kennen, so sollen die AMD FX-Serien Prozessoren (FX-8150, FX-8100, FX-6100 undd FX-4100), im September den Consumer erreichen und ein paar weitere HighEnd Modelle mit 125W und 95W TDP (FX-8170 and FX-8120) im ersten Quartal 2012 den Markt erreichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sandman85 (24. Juli 2011)

@Cyris:
Was man so munkelt, könnte das wohl schon in etwa hinkommen...
Allerdings passen die Daten der CPUs nicht so ganz zu dieser Tabelle hier von ZOL: AMDs Bulldozer-Lineup für 2012: Kommt ein FX-8170P? - cpu, amd, bulldozer

EDIT:
Wobei mir grade noch ein Detail aufgefallen is: Vielleicht gibts ja nen Unterschied zwischen dem FX-8150 und dem FX-8150*P*... Oder hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## jules.m (25. Juli 2011)

ich glaub dass amd schon noch probleme mit der fertigung hat, sonst würden sie sich nicht in derart großes schweigen hüllen...
wenn schon ungefähre leistungsdaten vorhanden wären könnte man immerhin die leute dazu hinhalten auf bulldozer zu warten und der konkurrenz potentielle käufer abluchsen. 
andererseits würde dann wohl kaum jemand noch die phenom II kaufen...

wie ich es doch hasse zu warten, will endlich nen neuen unterbau


----------



## hundElungE (25. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das Gefühl OBR hat irgendwas mit AMD am laufen gehabt, was ihm nicht geschmeckt hat.
Jetzt versucht er AMD zu schädigen, ärgern oder sonst was. Ein NDA wird er unterschrieben haben, wenn er ein ES hat. Glaube nicht das er von seinem Kumpel aus Dresden ein BD unter der HAnd bekommen hat. Daher wird er kaum echte Werte online stellen, ausser er ist ein völliger Idiot. OBR hat seine gestrige "Folie" auf Anfrage wieder entfernt. Er war doch der Meinung in seinem Blog alles veröffentlichen zu können, da es ja nur um seine persönliche Meinung geht.Warum entfernt er die Folie dann wieder? Da sind den Spekulationen eigentlich Türen und Tore geöffnet. Schade das ich kein Verschwörungstheoretiker bin 
 Alles in allem sehr unlogisch und daher völlig uninteressant zumal er sich spätestens mit DonanimHaber ins Aus geschossen hat.

Wie bescheuert die menschliche Psychlogie doch funktioniert, obwohl ich Obr nicht glaube, war ich gestern doch auf diese " Benches " gespannt .

 Ich hoffe für AMD das BD seinem Hype entspricht. Das ewige, auszehrende Spekulieren bin ich leid.
Hatte das ganze Jahr Lust mir ne CPU zu kaufen,  aber wenns n AMD werden soll muss BD echt reinhauen sonst können se den behalten.
Das Schöne an so einem Wartemarathon ist, das man über seinen Hardwaretausch viel länger nachdenkt.
Und so langsam glaube ich das mein alter GO 6600 @ 3,2Ghz noch bis 2012 hält 

Grüße


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. Juli 2011)

Wer ist der Typ überhaupt? kann ja jeder was behaupten... .


----------



## hundElungE (25. Juli 2011)

Wenn man fies sein wollte, könnte man sagen: EAKREMAISUGGMSC - Ein arbeitsloses Kind reicher Eltern mit abgebrochenem Informatik Studium und Geltungssucht gepaart mit schlechtem Charakter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und wenns nicht gefaked ist, ist es immerhin interessant.
> Ob es nun stimmt oder nicht interessiert mich doch eh bis Release nicht.
> Trotzdem darf doch spekulieren erlaubt sein - es wäre z.b. interessant wenn es wirklich so wäre.
> Und wenns nicht stimmt hab ichs zu Release eh schon wieder vergessen.


 
Jup, "_was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern_"....


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Juli 2011)

Als wäre ich der einzige und vor allem der erste hier im Forum, der so handeln würde.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon das du mir die Worte im Mund verdrehst.


----------

